# New Photobucket Stats



## Miaow (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone else noticed the new photobucket stats section?  Shows you which sites are viewing pics of yours etc - Very interesting to note all these myspace links to my pics for some reason (I don't use myspace) .  Makes you sorta wonder on who's actually using them for things...


----------



## Miaow (Jun 2, 2009)

So no one here is finding any weird activity on their photobucket sites?  Apart from myself I know of a few people that have found links to sites they had no idea their pics would be on - My album is private (has been for a few months) and as such it's quite annoying finding pics being linked from it on sites I had no knowledge on


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jun 2, 2009)

Forum Description:



> *Photographic Discussions* A place to discuss what photography means to you: your influences, ethical challenges, abstract ideas, and other non-technical matters about photography and photographers.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 2, 2009)

Well it is a non technical side of photography and isnt really business related - hmm where else should this be?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I've had a look at the categories available and I'm not too sure there's a natural 'fit' for this particular topic. It does though seem to merit discussion and on that basis I'll leave it as is, unless someone can come up with a rationale why it should be elsewhere.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Well I've had a look at the categories available and I'm not too sure there's a natural 'fit' for this particular topic. It does though seem to merit discussion and on that basis I'll leave it as is, unless someone can come up with a rationale why it should be elsewhere.



Thanks Chris 

The thing is as these stats show - do we really know where our pics are?  I did a search on one pic name that was being linked  found out 2 people had it on their photobuckets - I was not impressed and as such got photobucket to remove it from the other peoples accounts legally had to prove was my camera - thank God for exif


----------



## Miaow (Jun 3, 2009)

i cant believe no one else has noticed this sorta probs on their photobuckets *shakes head*

Check people check see what people are doing with your pics


----------



## Overread (Jun 3, 2009)

come on give us Europeans a chance to wake up 

as it is flickr has a similar system though I don't see much/any myspace (I must be off the radar). The thing is a lot of people surf photobucket 0 find cool images and then put them in websites, profiles, forums and on their computer background. They are mostly not claiming that they are their photos, they are just using them as visual representation in the cyber world - and if your image comes up on search they will use it. Most don't even understand that such use is illegal - heck I was told (years ago) that you should not direct link to another persons website, but should instead save the image and then upload it yourself and thus not steal someone elses bandwidth to display the image.

As for your private account getting used this way I am not sure - all I can guess is that people are finding your images where you display them - then just copying the direct link in the image properties and using that. They don't need account access, they just need the address - thus is possible because the account just hides your image on photobucket - so people can't find them - and the account does not direct link to the place that you are adding your images to. Ergo it does not check where the images are uploaded to and limit the destinations based on your choice.

Personally I pulled out of photobucket because their Terms and Conditions made it possible for photobucket to make a profit of uploads to the site (In open accounts I belive I am not sure about private set ones) so I jumped to flickr.

end result if your photo is on the net its going to do the rounds of the net - minimise damage by uploading smaller images - watermarks are pointless since it prevents you dispalying images in good detail signatures are a good idea = though they can be removed, most people won't bother and its a way of getting some free publicity.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 3, 2009)

hmm private -  my pics shouldnt be aviail/ for people to see?  the myspace yeah maybe people like them but how hard is i to ask the person for permission to use a pic? - also why caj people on myspace see my pics...

I dont like being linked everywhere and i dont like especially people having my pics ij their accounts - yes one pic out of 1000 i found on others sites and it was reported - if i find more it will be reporrted


----------



## Miaow (Jun 3, 2009)

Photobucket are good with copyright probs - as i have recently found out

From now i think watermarks will be the normn:/ which is sad in a way cant trust anyone


----------



## Overread (Jun 3, 2009)

miaow I can seey our images on TPF - ergo I can copy the direct link for them and put it anywhere I want 
that is the hole in the private account system - it just hides things on the photobucket website not the whole net itself. And of course once one person has it in thier myspace the link can be copied again.

Also remember any webimage is going to be taken and used - asking for permission is something that most people never think of - many are just kids and it never crosses their mind and others are older but hold the current view that digital data is not the same as physical stuff - ergo its not wrong to steal it (and in truth many don't see it as stealing in the first place).
I would avoid the watermarks - what the point of having the image on the net if nobody can see it becuse there is a big watermark logo over it? A signature in a corner is about all you really need (maybe set your camera EXIF data to record your name on every shot as well) and then just upload small images - 600pixels on the longest side to 800 will significantly limit its possible uses.


----------



## coreduo (Jun 3, 2009)

Miaow said:


> So no one here is finding any weird activity on their photobucket sites? Apart from myself I know of a few people that have found links to sites they had no idea their pics would be on - My album is private (has been for a few months) and as such it's quite annoying finding pics being linked from it on sites I had no knowledge on


 

That is why one should be careful of posting pictures of persons with whom you have no photomodel release form signed. I am  careful.  I limit my pictures to inanimate or still life.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah maybe I'll just put a name or something on a corner of them - don't mean like the watermarking right across the pic - does take away from the pic in that sense... The funny thing is now there's another pic showing as being linked on some site that wasn't a few days ago so my pics still must be searchable on sites somehow - i'm pretty sure I never posted this pic :/


----------



## Garbz (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope the only unusual thing I am getting is that people are visiting the test photos for filter comparisons I did and posted here on TPF. Infact if the stats can be believed it's about 10 views per day, but the thread is more than a YEAR OLD. 

It is interesting. It makes me want to update that page with a new set of filters.


----------

